# Dow International Medical College 2014



## amdude9182 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where are you from?


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I am from Kansas. Are you going to DIMC. Did you get accepted based on SAT II or IBCC?


----------



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

Im from Texas, Im going through IBCC. I'm also looking for a roommate preferably from U.S or UK so if you need one or know someone who does please private message me


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey! When did you apply for Ibcc? How were your grades and what was your ibcc score? How long did it take?


----------



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

I applied just recently, I mailed over all my transcripts and documents directly to IBCC for evaluation. It takes about 4-6 weeks for them to give you an IBCC certificate. I have messaged you privately all the information


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

when is the deadline for application? was it 23rd September?


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Acer said:


> when is the deadline for application? was it 23rd September?


I think you can still try applying, if theres still space they might accept you because admission is on first come first get basis


----------

